# Help in how to set up music specific for my Be WITCHY party



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am hesitant to admit this even here BUT I don't have a clue on how to get a specific soundtrack of music that I want for my party. I used to use Playlist.com for listening to music in my office, but other than that I have no clue. I keep hearing and reading about Pandora and other sites, too. I just don't know how to use them and even if they would work for what I want. I understand that most people set up the Inernet radio stations for a specific genre of music or by artists.

I am wanting some very specific songs that are all over the spectrum of music with one thing in common: they all have a witchy theme or have the word witch, witchy, supersitition, black magic or something similar. Someone on her made me a CD of some songs like this several years ago and it got stuck in a CD player and Iost it.

Please help and make the instructions dummy or witch proof.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Printersdevil:

drop me a line at [email protected]

pretty sure I can make you a CD...let's talk...

Spookmaster


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I also have a pretty large collection of Halloween music. Do you have a list of certain songs or just anything witch related?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I do have a list of things and would be open to other witch type music. I will probably do two parties this year----one that is more of a witches tea and includes some elderly friends who enjoy the party every year, but are not into drinking as much. The past few years I have had some past (way past) female students come and they have brought a new mood and feel to the party. I don't want to desert the ones that have always come, but want to be able to cater to both groups. I will have to get this list out. I had many that were just witch theme---including things like Frank Sinatra's Witchcraft. I will get this to you. I also found a song today that was from a 70s Canadian animated movie called Witch's Night Out. The song is the same title and was by Peter Rochon


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Spotify is the newest thing . You choose exactly the songs you want not like pandora that plays suggested songs. I tried to stump spotify and couldnt they have everything that i asked it for.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Do I just search for Spotify? I am sincere, this is Greek to me! Is it free? Can I download the music or is it store in a playlist for us on their site? 


Thank you!!!


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

"She’s My Witch” - Southern Culture On The Skids
"Remember Salem" - Spooky Deville
“Teenage Witchcraft” - Stellar Corpses
“The Witch” - Bloodsucking Zombies From Outer Space
“Witch Like You” - Invisible Surfers
“Salem Witch Trial” - The Fuzztones
“Witches in Bikinis” - Witches in Bikinis
“Witch Hunt” - Black Andy (Free Download!)
“Hexentanzplatz [Witches' Dance Floor]” - Clay Layton
"Wytches” - Inkubus Sukkubus
"Witches" - Switchblade Symphony
“Southern Witch” - Ghoultown
“Water Witch” - Surf Trio
“White Witch of Jamaica” - Veronique Chevalier
"High School Witch” - The 5.6.7.8′s
“Witch Dungeon” - Ghoul Squad
"Witches, Witches, Witches" - Andrew Gold
"The Witch In The Pumpkin Patch" - Tom Smith
"Ghost Witch Valley" - Ray O'Bannon (Free Download!) 
"Witch Queen Of New Orleans" - Redbone
"Witchy Woman" - Eagles


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay , I went to Spotify and set up the free acct. I must be really really music challenged. I was able to pull up songs, but did not figure out how to make a list of all the songs. A few of them went to a starred status and showed. Several would not do that. I had first tried to set up a list and name it Be WITCHY and have everything in it, but only got the first two songs to enter it. 

I remember the one time I tried to use Playlist at a party, I could not get it to work. So that is why I started early. But at this rate, we wont have music. LOL


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

A website that I recently discovered for free music downloads is MP3Jam. You can find a variety of music there, and it's easy to download. Just be sure to listen to each track before you download it, because every now and then the song that plays isn't the one that's listed .

As far as songs go, here are some more suggestions for your playlist:

From the "Bewitched" soundtrack:

"Witchy Woman" - Kristin Chenowith (Eagles cover)
"Bewitched"-Steve Lawrence
"Witchcraft"- Frank Sinatra

From "The Craft" soundtrack:

"Witches Song"- Juliana Hatfield
"Dark Secret"- Matthew Sweet
"Bells, Books, And Candles"- Graeme Revell
"How Soon Is Now?"- Love, Spit, Love (this was also used as the opening theme for the T. V. series "Charmed")

Other songs:

"Witches Theme"- Witches In Bikinis
"Witching Hour"- Midnight Syndicate
"Season Of The Witch"- Donovan
"Witch Hunt"- Rush
"The Witch"- The Sonics
"Witch"- The Bird And The Bee

These songs aren't specifically about witches, but I think they'd fit your theme nicely:

"Something Wicked"- Midnight Syndicate
"Blackest Rose"- Midnight Syndicate
"Belladonna"- Nox Arcana
"Brides To Darkness"- Nox Arcana
"Creature Of The Night"- Zombie Girl


----------



## kelsey (Jul 16, 2008)

How do you not have your playlist interrupted constantly on spotify with the adds? I can't figure out how this site is of any help.


----------

